# Britcar Into the Night



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Some photos of todays Britcar event, I'm fairly new to photgraphy and other than some rally on a point and shoot completely new to sports photography. Pleased with how some of the shots came out, maybe too high shutter speed on some losing the impression of speed like the No.3 Mosler. Just another 300 to sort through and upload now!






[URL=http://s1018.photobucket.com/user/jirwin608/media/Brit%20Cars/IMG_0225_zpsgg7dyojn.jpg.html]


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Some nice cars and great photos

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, the R8 and Mosler pictured were so quick but neither sounded as good as the Z4!


----------

